# First Post



## rshaddix (May 23, 2004)

My son, ShadMan, just told me about this board. Man, I see some great photos here. I have been known to take a few pics myself. I look forward to seeing more of your pictures. 

Here are a few shots of mine.

Shad Dad


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Some other pics in random order that the old man has taken that I have saved to my hard drive...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

More...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

More still...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

And a few more. That should keep you busy!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Welcome aboard guys! Great photos. Looking forward to seeing more.

Hey Jeff, just got my website up and running. Check it out when you have some time. http://www.keelingphotography.com/ Haven't posted your photos since it's password protected.

Found this gem in some old archives.


----------



## rshaddix (May 23, 2004)

Good one Ray... you must have had those other 2 guys on a stool or something!


Royse


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Shad Dad said:


> Good one Ray... you must have had those other 2 guys on a stool or something!
> 
> Royse


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Hey Royce, have you converted to digital yet or are you still tinkering around with film?


----------



## rshaddix (May 23, 2004)

Oh, I have gone to digital. It's the only way to go. Just don't do as much shooting as I used to and I am still adjusting. I do have some printing issues but just don't have the time to figure it all out yet. But I see there are plenty of folks here to help me out. 

Royse


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Nice site, Ray! Good thing we are so photogenic!  

Seeing a picture with both my father (on the right of me) and my uncle (on the left), can you guess who the runt of the family is? My grandfather was the same height as my uncle. 

Just an FYI, Ray - There are two Ds in Shaddix.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to the board, love the photos. Please share more!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Excellent photos, Shad Dad ... that's some beautiful scenery in God's country!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Man totally awesome , wow !! Can we expect more Shaddy!!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to the photo forum Shad Dad! Great photos, keep 'em comin'


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

pelican said:


> Excellent photos, Shad Dad ... that's some beautiful scenery in God's country!


 What he said. I hope you stick around because I think we have a pretty good group here. And you've got some great photos. I definitely want to see more.

Kevin


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Great pics and welcome to 2cool. Sending you a greenie for sharing . . .


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, those are some awesome pictures Shad Dad. I like the coastal ones. I haven't been to that part of the country yet, it's beautiful. I also like the waterfalls, especially the one with the rainbow. Welcome, and I look forward to seeing more of your pictures. :smile:


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Love the pic's.


----------



## rshaddix (May 23, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for the comments. I will be posting more if I can find photos that can compare to the good stuff I see here. 

Shad Dad (Royse)


----------



## drydock (Jul 21, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## tmfreak (Jun 15, 2006)

those are some beautiful pictures..

love the scenery...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Shad Dad's got it goin' on! Great photo's!


----------

